# Bois D'Arc, Hedge, Osage



## tripod58 (Jul 6, 2008)

Any of you Texas fellas got a good connection on some wood. I'm looking for some in turning blanks 1.5x1.5 length doesn't really matter as long as there longer than 6". Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

I have over 350 logs of the stuff on hand right now. Turning blanks coming out my ears but I am in Illinois. I cut mostly q-sawn material for specialty markets and it brings no less than $20 a BF. 

TT should be able to hook you up as he is in Texas.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

How many are you looking for?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Tripod,

I don't keep much these days. Maybe 10 to 20 logs at any one time. I only serve three profitable customers now. A laboratory, a pack of hungry of luthiers, and a lady who buys the dust I make supplying them. 

I assume you are asking Texas fella's because you're in Texas? Because although this is the Bois D' Arc birthplace it was transplanted to and grows in many states. Don't be scared off by the $20BF price Kirk is citing. I know at least one luthier he sells to and I can only assume that's what he is referring to. That stuff has to be perfect in all ways. Q'sawn, straight grain with no runout and nary a pin not - tight rings only. So while I can't speak for him I bet he could provide what you are looking for at prices commensurate to what you need. ???

If shipping is too expensive I can have a pallet/s picked up at his place and shipped to your door. A pallet up to 1500 pounds through my shipper is less expensive than a box or two of 150 pounds through UPS. Sorry i can't help you other than that. Real busy with other markets.


----------

